# How to make frameless



## Jacob Smalley (Mar 18, 2014)

So I've been pondering the whole frameless thing for a bit. The only thing I don't know about is how much band do I need. I would make one from theraband gold.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

What ammo are you shooting?
Basically, you make one long band that's the same cut you would normally shoot. Or two bands connected to a pouch like some guys (myself included) do.


----------



## Jacob Smalley (Mar 18, 2014)

I was thinking of just shooting small steel or lead. And I would be using a pouch.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The question I always encourage people to ask themselves when considering starting frameless shooting is "when was the last time I had a forkhit?"
If the answer is "the other day" or "I get them from time to time" then it's probably not the right time to take up frameless.


----------



## Jacob Smalley (Mar 18, 2014)

I can def see the concern there. I haven't had a fork hit in years, or a ✋ slap. Especially after learning about proper weights for bands.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Start with file bands and foil balls.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Here's a recent thread about shooting bbs frameless.

It includes a couple setups.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/100890-frameless-bb-shooting/


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

I don't think the little ring devise really qualifies as "frame-less" but they sure work well and the shooting style is very much the same. Band changes take less than a minute and it takes no time at all to figure out how to shoot them well. They come from China, very inexpensive but very well made from real stainless steel. For under $4 it's hard to go wrong with it.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Stainless-Steel-Slingshot-Ring-Catapult-For-Outdoor-Shooting-Without-Rubber-Band/273235408225?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

I have ordered them twice from seller above. This one comes without bands but the bands that come on the more expensive ones are pretty much a throw away item anyway.

I had a seller on Aliexpress toss in a couple of this model in plastic with my order. Not as durable as the stainless models but very much lighter in weight.


----------



## Jacob Smalley (Mar 18, 2014)

I never seen those before. Do you have a video of how they work?


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

No video but the pictures are pretty much self explanatory. You may be able to find something on YouTube but if you look at all the pictures in the listing there is one of the guy holding it with the bands spread between his fingers correctly. I'm not a rocket scientist by any means but I was hitting very well in the first five minutes. No hand hits....yet.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

A key ring will do for loop straps and tubes. It will also self adjust and that gizmo won't.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

flipgun said:


> A key ring will do for loop straps and tubes. It will also self adjust and that gizmo won't.


Self adjust or not, it works darn well as it is. Just install any standard flat band set you like and start shooting. I like the quick change band feature and they never slip. I'm sure it would work with tubes if that's your thing. If you require one band shorter than the other you can make that adjustment yourself however I get great accuracy with both bands the same length. It's all in how you hold the bands apart with your thumb and knuckle.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Jacob Smalley said:


> I never seen those before. Do you have a video of how they work?


I did search YouTube and came up empty. For $3.11 you can certainly afford to try one. I didn't know if I would like it when I bought the first ones but I actually like it quite well. If you want really light weight you can get plastic ones from Aliexpress for a very low price. I got two of the plastic ones as a gift with an order but I have not even tried them yet.

In plastic from Aliexpress:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Resin-Without-Ring-Slingshot-Flat-Leather-Bow-Plastic-Stainless-Steel-Pendant-Accessories/32869514805.html?spm=2114.search0604.3.9.717e7951O4uFf5&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10151_10065_10344_10068_10130_5722815_10324_10342_10547_10325_10343_10546_10340_5722915_10548_10341_10545_5722615_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_5722715_10059_100031_10103_10624_10623_10622_5722515_10621_10620,searchweb201603_36,ppcSwitch_7&algo_expid=5236d62c-6e57-423c-841f-30cf64de2ea3-1&algo_pvid=5236d62c-6e57-423c-841f-30cf64de2ea3&transAbTest=ae803_2&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------

